
Ask HN: Why do we exclude other types of engineers from the “fix hiring” issue? - aerovistae
I&#x27;ve noticed that we talk constantly about how messed up software engineer interviewing is, and there&#x27;s many services (from hired.com to triplebyte to many others) trying to &quot;fix&quot; it.<p>My friends who are hardware and mechanical engineers keep asking me how I&#x27;m finding so many employers to talk to, and I have nothing for them because there don&#x27;t seem to be services like this for any type of engineer other than software.<p>Why is that? Judging from my friends&#x27; experiences, finding a job and finding qualified talent is just as difficult, and the interviews just as questionable.
======
sidlls
Most of my friends are in aerospace engineering and mechanical engineering
type positions. Their interviews are not even as broken as the software
industry's. What kinds of jobs are your hardware and mechanical engineer
friends applying for? Are they "tech companies" or, say, defense contractors
like Boeing? If the former I can easily see them having the same broken
Interview process. Tech companies are just generally shit at interviewing.

~~~
mlthoughts2018
I’d also add that companies like TripleByte or leetcode, contrary to the OP,
are hugely _adding to the problem_ and essentially exist to reinforce the
already horrible candidate evaluation practices of the industry.

